

Reconsidering Résumés: Advice from a Manager - froggy
http://www.subversivecopyeditor.com/blog/2010/09/getting-a-job.html

======
eitally
All of her criticisms are spot-on, but the post is pretty useless without
offering contrapuntal advice.

